
Pancake Lego Robot: Makes The Geekiest Pancakes - Tichy
http://www.bitrebels.com/design/pancake-lego-robot-makes-the-geekiest-pancakes-ever/
======
isani
Here's the maker's description of how it works:
[http://makermig.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-pancake-bot-
works.h...](http://makermig.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-pancake-bot-works.html)

Manually entering motor coordinates seems a little low-level to me. If I had
that hardware, I'd love to make a visual pancake design UI for it.

~~~
replicatorblog
Would you actually? I think most people would be surprised by how much money
exists at the intersection of crafts+tech. I know a company that added a thin
software layer to off the shelf hardware and built a $500MM business on that.
If you want to know more shoot me an email.

------
replicatorblog
Along the lines of pancake art, this site is amazing:

<http://www.jimspancakes.com/>

This guy hand makes them all, but it would be cool to see the technology in
this post applied to a similarly creative endeavor.

------
mhb
Vat of pancake batter + z axis actuator + laser on the gantry = 3D pancakes

------
iqster
Lego Mindstorms is a fantastic platform for exploring robotics. This project
seems to have to used Python, which ends up giving you an easy way to control
your creations!

Technically, it is possible to hook Mindstorms with ROS (robot os). I tried
but got stuck at some point. Anyone managed to get it working?

~~~
roundsquare
I wonder if there is a good way to hook it up with this:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/tan_le_a_headset_that_reads_your_br...](http://www.ted.com/talks/tan_le_a_headset_that_reads_your_brainwaves.html)

------
johnohara
These guys handle the daily pancake rush for the Iowa Ragbrai. They easily
handle thousands of pancakes every morning.
<http://www.chriscakes.com/Video.htm>

I know it's not robotics, but the process is unbelievably efficient -- and
fun.

